
The Dark Side of Life in a Silicon Valley 'Hacker House' – The New Stack - rbanffy
https://thenewstack.io/dark-side-life-silicon-valley-hacker-house/?utm_content=buffer015e5&utm_medium=social&utm_source=twitter.com&utm_campaign=buffer
======
thatfrenchguy
"or the past 12 months of my life, I paid the bargain price of $1,250 per
month to sleep diagonally in a bunk bed in a 10ft x 10ft room that I shared
with a 32-year old man. Because I am 6ft 4in, sleeping diagonally in my
undersized accommodation was the only way I could make it through the night
without getting cramps."

I do not get this, why would you pay 1250$ a month to live in a bunk bed for
12 months when you can find actual rooms with roommates for 1000-1300 in SF in
less trendy neighborhoods (Sunset, Richmond, Bernal Heights, ...) ? That is,
if you aren't lucky to just find one in one of the trendy ones.

Sure hacker houses are fine when you just arrived and you have no money, but
living there long term ? That sounds just insane to me.

~~~
watwut
"I do not get this, why would you pay 1250$ a month to live in a bunk bed for
12 months when you can find actual rooms with roommates for 1000-1300 in SF in
less trendy neighborhoods (Sunset, Richmond, Bernal Heights, ...) ?"

The answer is in the article "Rent was steep for a shared bedroom, but I would
get to live in the heart of downtown with some crazy smart engineers."

Given description of living that includes cockroaches in the kitchen, littered
trash, glass, disposed needles, and since it "reeked of urine" and since it
was impossible to sleep in the night, I suspect crazy smart engineers went
anyway somewhere where they can sleep in the night.

I mean seriously, I am full of sympathy for uneducated poor people who had no
choice but to live in a bad situation, I am all for social support and such.
But at some point, and article seems to reach it, the issue is not just shady
housing provider, but young genius willing to buy too much coolaid.

